# Should We Have An Abrasive Machining, Or "grinding" Forum?



## itsme_Bernie (May 28, 2015)

Should we have an Abrasive Machining, or "Grinding" Forum?

I don't know where to post grinding topics.



Bernie 


Bernie


----------



## Inflight (May 29, 2015)

I think a grinding forum is a great idea.


Matt


----------



## Grumpy Gator (May 29, 2015)

Bernie,
Start a poll up in the "Questions and Answers" forum.
Then we could see how many other members share your interest.
********Just Saying********G*********


----------



## GA Gyro (May 29, 2015)

I like the idea also....

"Abrasive and grinding machines"

Would that work????

And I wonder if bench grinders would be in this forum also...

Maybe "Face grinders, bench grinders and abrasive machines"

Thoughts???


----------



## Sandia (May 29, 2015)

I second the idea....


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 30, 2015)

Absurdly GA Gyro.  Any grinding process- bench, toolpost, surface, cutter grinders, ...  Is lapping already covered in another forum?  It is a similar process of a cutting material charged in another, just not a solid wheel.
Hmmmm


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 30, 2015)

You got it gator.
I will try that when I get to  my actual laptop, not this phone haH hah


----------



## GA Gyro (May 30, 2015)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Absurdly GA Gyro.  Any grinding process- bench, toolpost, surface, cutter grinders, ...  Is lapping already covered in another forum?  It is a similar process of a cutting material charged in another, just not a solid wheel.
> Hmmmm



Hmmm...

I am not sure what you mean....

I read an idea... figured it would serve the best interests of the forum... and supported it...

I guess that is absurd... to suggest an idea in the best interests of the forum?  

Pleas explain...


----------



## AaronD (May 30, 2015)

GA Gyro, Taking a guess but a "smart" phone may auto correct absolutely to absurdly??
Based on Bernies post immediately following he complained about his phone.

Not sure what time zone he's in but where I am he posted around the time bars close down.  

Anyways YES an abrasive machining forum is necessary. No other board has one and I've always thought it a good idea.  Anything grinding related...from sharpening drill bits to cnc surface grinding.


----------



## GA Gyro (May 30, 2015)

AaronD said:


> GA Gyro, Taking a guess but a "smart" phone may auto correct absolutely to absurdly??
> Based on Bernies post immediately following he complained about his phone.
> 
> Not sure what time zone he's in but where I am he posted around the time bars close down.
> ...



Hmmm... it would appear... I need to ask for some BBQ sauce for my dinner of crow... 

THX for the clarity... seems my week has been a bit busier and more stressful than I realized... the thought of a smart-y phone doing  a correction did not occur to me.  

Have a GREAT one!

John/GA


----------



## Mark in Indiana (May 30, 2015)

I vote for an abrasive/grinding section. So many techniques and machines to learn about.


----------



## sgisler (May 30, 2015)

A surface grinder is on my list. More of a want than need (until I have one of course, then I won't know how I got along without it!).. So, I'd be interested. 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 30, 2015)

So sorry GA!!  
And Aaron gets the booby prize...  Stupid phone!  "ABSOLUTELY GA!"
That's what I meant to say

Bernie 


Bernie


----------



## Andre (May 30, 2015)

One thing I also think would be beneficial is to have a General forum, not just a Q&A forum.

Grinding forum, I'm in.


----------



## jpfabricator (May 30, 2015)

Im game. Grind on!


Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## pineyfolks (May 31, 2015)

I'm in. I've got an old toolmaker grinder that I'm still trying to figure out everything I can do with it.


----------



## Franko (May 31, 2015)

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## jtrain (May 31, 2015)

Yes,  why not an abrasive forum.  There are bench grinders, surface grinders, tool post grinders, angle grinders and probably others.  Would files and emery cloth, and such items be included as abrasive?


----------



## MikeWi (May 31, 2015)

jtrain said:


> Yes,  why not an abrasive forum.  There are bench grinders, surface grinders, tool post grinders, angle grinders and probably others.  Would files and emery cloth, and such items be included as abrasive?


Well files are actually cutting tools   I know, I'm a smart ass. LOL  A separate area for grinding type stuff seems like a great idea.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 1, 2015)

Seems like a new forum for grinding would be a good place to centralize some FAQ's and general knowledge and techniques for surface grinders to make the information easier to locate.


----------



## Andre (Jun 1, 2015)

MikeWi said:


> Well files are actually cutting tools   I know, I'm a smart ass. LOL  A separate area for grinding type stuff seems like a great idea.



In all fairness, grinding abrasive is a cutting tool aswell. The little grains actually pull a chip, although it looks like dust


----------



## w9jbc (Jun 3, 2015)

im game for it I have spent a fair amount of time making sparks myself!


----------



## gmcken (Aug 5, 2015)

I would like to see a section on using surface grinders, belts grinders and grinders in general.  Dust control and grinding liquids could also be addressed.  Looking forward to more posts


----------



## Wireaddict (Aug 6, 2015)

I agree that a forum for surface, I.D & O.D grinding would be a good idea.  My only comment on the subject is that this might overlap with lathe tool bit sharpening & possibly drill & milling cutter sharpening.  IMO, because lathe tool bit sharpening is so closely integrated with lathe operation, it should probably stay where it is but cutter grinding would probably be a good fit under grinding.  So would lapping if the title were 'Abrasive Machining'.


----------

